

Ask HN: What is the best embedded chat service? - ishener

My organization is looking for adding visitors&#x27; chat to our website. All the services I could find don&#x27;t look very modern or professional. Do any of you of anything good? (It can also be SaaS)
======
Peroni
We use Olark ([http://www.olark.com/](http://www.olark.com/)) on
hackerjobs.co.uk and even though we use the most basic, free service, I've
found it to be fantastic. Plenty of customisable options, even on the free
account. I wouldn't hesitate for a minute to recommend it.

~~~
ishener
Sorry, I wasn't clear on our requirement. We do not need a chat between a
customer and a sales/support person, but a chat between visitors...

